
737 Max pilot training should include simulator time: Marc Garneau - eigenvector
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/737-max-training-flight-simulator-garneau-1.5102010
======
eigenvector
For reference, Marc Garneau is the Canadian minister of transport (the
regulatory authority for aviation in Canada), as well as a former astronaut.

